# Radio not working



## bluesmartie (Dec 7, 2014)

I have a mark one tt. When I bought it the radio never worked. It was just dead. I checked fuse 42, and also the fuse in the back of the radio, both fine. I thought it most be the actual radio, so I bought a iso adapter and put the stereo out my other car in. Still totally dead. Any ideas? Tia.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Just because fuse is O.K. do you actually have 12 volts at & after the inline fuse ? 
Hoggy.


----------



## bluesmartie (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi, i don't know. How would i check this?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

bluesmartie said:


> Hi, i don't know. How would i check this?


Hi, A volt meter or even a 12 volt bulb.
Hoggy.


----------



## DazWaite (Dec 4, 2012)

Somebody might have swapped wires around in connector plug to fit aftermarket stereo.....

Plenty of wiring diagrams about for connectors dude....

Daz


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Do you get anything ? 
Does it even illuminate when lights are on ?


----------



## bluesmartie (Dec 7, 2014)

I get absolutely nothing, no lights or anything. The stereo I removed, which I'd assumed was broken, was the factory fitted one. I'll try and get hold of a meter. Where would I touch to test for voltage. I don't want to short stuff and blow fuses, or possible damage things. Thanks.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Red probe to inline fuse & black probe to an unpainted metal part of body. That will tell you if you have 12 v at that point.
If 12v there then connector/harness may be the prob.As suggested previous owner may have modified for after market & then installed original before selling.
Hoggy.


----------



## bluesmartie (Dec 7, 2014)

Ok. So, next port of call, checking for voltage. I'll keep yous posted. Thanks guys.


----------



## DazWaite (Dec 4, 2012)

bluesmartie said:


> Ok. So, next port of call, checking for voltage. I'll keep yous posted. Thanks guys.


If you post your locality I'm sure somebody will be able to help

Daz


----------



## bluesmartie (Dec 7, 2014)

Ok. I've just tested for voltage. Everything seems OK. There's voltage at the fuse, and also at the connections. Nothin looks like it's been cut or soldered at first glance. Just out of curiosity, how many connections should there be for the stereo. I've basically got two and an aerial? The adapter I've bought accommodates an extra socket. The back of the old stereo looks like it does too. Thanks.


----------



## bluesmartie (Dec 7, 2014)

It's probably easier for me to just post a photo of the connections and the adapter.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I may be wrong but it looks like you have a switched live missing









Unless your is facelift with canbus


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Which stereo have you got ? 
What year car ?

Also might be worth check the ground wire too


----------



## bluesmartie (Dec 7, 2014)

This is the stereo I've removed, that was totally dead too.







looking at the plugg, and adapter and the plugs on my other srereo, absolutely nothing corresponds. I don't even know where to start.


----------



## bluesmartie (Dec 7, 2014)

The car is a mark one 2001


----------



## bluesmartie (Dec 7, 2014)

It really looks like there's stuff missing. There's 4 ports in the diagram and also in the back of the original stereo, but only two plugs popping out the hole. I've had my hands right in fishing for another, but I can't locate anything. I just haven't got a clue here. I've changed loads of stereos over, in fact in very car I've had, I've never ever had a situation like this. It's usually straight forward.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Can we have pics of the back of the stereo and the label showing diagram


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

isnt that the wrong stereo for the early cars ? i thought they only had the centre knob


----------



## bluesmartie (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## bluesmartie (Dec 7, 2014)

I've no idea, whether that's the wrong stereo, it has the cd changer, if that helps. However, the stereo out my other car is also dead, and that's connecting it up with the adapter.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

That version is showing for an a4


----------



## bluesmartie (Dec 7, 2014)

Right. Do you think something has been altered to make it work? Having said that, it doesn't work. Nothing is working. The adapter has a two 8pin sockets on it, there's only one 8 pin plug from the car. It just looks like stuff is missing or something. Normall, u just plug in the adapter and everything works. I'm getting nothing with adapter.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm sure the pins are the same for the older stereos 
Does your car have Bose ?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Right, let's start from scratch

Tell us what colour wire is going to what PIN number in each plug

Does your car have Bose ?
Does it have cd changer ? 
Phone ?


----------



## bluesmartie (Dec 7, 2014)

Bose is written on the speakers. It has a cd changer, and no phone. So far as connector plugs go, I've two and an aerial. One plug is 8 pin, the other 20 pin. The 8 pin is wired as follows (it was dark so the colours and numbers are hard to make out)
1-brown
2-brown/grey
3-white/grey
7-red/yellow (thick wire)
8-brown (thick wire)


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

That can't be right mate as you have something in plug 4

Sorry, I'm assumining numbers are left to right but I think your right on the older plug


----------



## bluesmartie (Dec 7, 2014)

The little numbers next to the holes are labelled pin 1- top left, then left to right, there after? I could have this wrong, so bear with me.


----------



## bluesmartie (Dec 7, 2014)

zoomed in pic. The 4 looks like a 7, but it's empty anyways.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Pin 1 brown ( Bose )
Pin 2 brown / grey ( DWA ground )
Pin 3 white / grey ( k-bus ) ( key out detection )
Pin 7 red / yellow ( 12v power )
Pin 8 brown ( main ground )

So this block looks correct


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Can we see the pins and diagram for other stereo as the adapter loom in the pic relocates the pins

You can't have 2 duff stereos

Where abouts in the country are you ?


----------



## bluesmartie (Dec 7, 2014)

I think it's. ..

4. Yellow- battery+
5. Blue- amp/ant/remote
7. Red- ACC+
8. Black- ground

I'm in the UK. I've left the adapter in the car, so I can't check what that re routes, but I remember looking at it today and thinking both ends were mirrored, which didn't make sense to me.


----------



## bluesmartie (Dec 7, 2014)

The other stereo works, for sure.


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

Try swapping the red & yellow wires over in the adapter.


----------



## bluesmartie (Dec 7, 2014)

Funnily enough, I have done that. Both the red and yellow wires, have connectors, enabling you to do just that. It didn't work tho.


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

OK then, do you have access to a multimeter?

Check the voltage between ground and the red wire, and between ground and the yellow wire.


----------



## DazWaite (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi dude.....there's no ignition live as such on the normal audi power connector as it gets it's ignition feed from the bose connector.....

I wouldn't use the ISO adaptor on a standard audi stereo dude

You're better off buying an aftermarket stereo and wiring the ISO adapter to the busbar under dash ie live switched live and earth....then get the bose adapter to connect from RCA plugs on back of aftermarket head unit to bose connector

You will then need to get the Ariel adapter that has a live feed that runs of the remote wire off aftermarket head unit....this is also connected to the bose connector and is a blue wire...

Daz


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Like the one he's got in post 12 daz lol


----------



## DazWaite (Dec 4, 2012)

1wheelonly said:


> Like the one he's got in post 12 daz lol


Yer lol.....had to go and count the posts too lmao....

Why don't he just go and get proper help??

I asked and you've asked where abouts he was but to no avail...

Daz


----------



## bluesmartie (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, lads. I'm in the Gateshead area. I thought, still actually think, I can just sort this in my free time. It's really not gonna be difficult, once I know what to reroute. Yea... I've a multimeter. It was reading 10v on one of them... I think. I'll check when I next finish work early. Is there any guidance for the ISO to busbar wiring. My only concern, is surely everyone with an after market stereo, doesn't have to do this, and isn't that what the ISO adapter, I purchased, is for? Cheers for the help, up to now. I'm grateful for all of it.


----------



## DazWaite (Dec 4, 2012)

I think the Hoggy has a good busbar diagram somewhere.....I'm sure he'll post it up if he spots this lol...

Daz


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As requested








Hoggy.


----------



## DazWaite (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks Hoggy.......Daz


----------



## bluesmartie (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh my... that looks pretty complicated. Is this what everyone, with an after market head unit, has to do?


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

bluesmartie said:


> Oh my... that looks pretty complicated. Is this what everyone, with an after market head unit, has to do?


No, mine just worked. PC9-410 adapter, swapped red & yellow wires, connected blue to head unit blue output, job done. 2000 model car. I had prepared the switched live wiring from the busbar in this post, but I didn't need it. Mine's a 2000 model car.


----------



## bluesmartie (Dec 7, 2014)

I thought I'd just mention this. I've noticed the mood light, below the ashtray, is no longer illuminating. Do you think this could be related to the radio fault? I understand it's most likely just the bulb. Is there a link or anything, on how to access the bulb for there.


----------



## bluesmartie (Dec 7, 2014)

Cubby hole light has returned by itself.


----------



## bluesmartie (Dec 7, 2014)

I thought I'd just post an update to see if anyone can fathom the last bit for me. Ok... I had the wrong type of connector, but this was just for the audio. Anyways... I've got power to the stereo, it's just audio I'm stuck with. What I did was this...

Pin 3 - red
Pin 7 - yellow 
Pin 8 - black

It leaves me with a blue wire, and pins 1 and 2. The connector comes with these instructions, which I just can't follow at all.


----------



## bluesmartie (Dec 7, 2014)

This is the connector it refers to.


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

it means the blue and white wire needs joining to the blue wire
this is the wire that powers the amp


----------



## bluesmartie (Dec 7, 2014)

Ok... So... From the car... Which pin does the blue wire go to? 1 or 2? And, is this a case of cutting the blue wire, between the crimp, and antenna, and simply joining the crimp end to the car end, and the antenna end to the head unit end, of the split blue wire?


----------



## bluesmartie (Dec 7, 2014)

From what I've been able to gather, the blue wire, should be connected the the ant/remote? I think this is pin 5. Pin 5 on connector, connected to the car, is blank, and has nothing going to it. This is getting so frustrating, nothing I've bought has corresponded, and no one seems to know what to do. Not even the supplier of the leads. Can I take power from, the already used, pin 3? If so, what way do I join it up for aerial and the amp. Thanks.


----------



## bluesmartie (Dec 7, 2014)

Can anyone give me the thumbs-up. I've wired both the amp and the pc5-90 to the blue wire, from the head unit, the only way I can think of. I can't test it tho, as my car is getting a new alternator fitted. So, a bit peace of mind would be awesome.


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

OK got your PM. That looks right to me. I pulled my HU this afternoon to check, and though I seem to have more wires in my adapter harness, you've got all the important ones I think. Here's mine:










I haven't fitted an antenna power adapter since my unit's DAB and I just don't use the FM any more, but if I did I'd T it off the bullet connector in the blue/white wire, and that's what you've done.


----------



## bluesmartie (Dec 7, 2014)

I've just connected it all, still no sound. I've checked the blue wire coming from the head unit, and there's no voltage on it. Should the blue wire be connected at the car side, and if so, what pin? I've only got pin one and two empty.


----------



## bluesmartie (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm totally outta ideas now. I honestly don't know what's wrong. I've never known something so complex. I've no idea what else I can do. There's just nothing from the speakers, at all. I've plugged the stereo into my BMW, and it works fine, but it doesn't have to use the rca plugs, so I've no way of testing for that.


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

The blue/white wire from the head unit is supposed to power up only when the unit is powered up. So it should be 0v until you power up the HU when it should give 12v. At the other end of it, the blue/white wire going into the red plug powers up the amp.

First check that the blue/white wire gives power in the way it should. If it doesn't, that may indicate an issue with the head unit, which could still work perfectly without powering the blue/white correctly.

A temporary work-around could be to connect the blue/white from the red plug to the ignition live connection. This will mean that the amp is powered up with the ignition even if the HU is not on, which is not ideal but will prove whether the amp is working.

If you can't get anything out of the amp that way, then it may be that the amp has failed. It's not unknown for them to suffer corrosion due to water ingress. It lives behind the offside rear panel near the first aid kit by the rear seat

Unfortunately it then becomes a tricky job; the way the Bose amp & speakers are wired means that it's not just a simple amp swap unless you can source a replacement Bose amp (very expensive new) though they do crop up on ebay.


----------



## bluesmartie (Dec 7, 2014)

Cheers asahartz. Thanks for the reply, you've no idea how helpful you've been. I've tried connecting the amp, directly to the power. This is what happens. I get no sound, just a very faint white noise, type sound, it so faint. But, when I connect the amp, to the power, I hear a click, like a relay, in the rear of the car.


----------



## bluesmartie (Dec 7, 2014)

Just an update, for anyone with this problem, the wiring in my picture, is correct. The blue wire from the HU, is connected to the aerial and the amp. Thanks for all the advice and guidance.


----------

